# Taking kids with you for IVF trip



## mogscat (Aug 6, 2014)

Has anyone taken their kids abroad when they went for IVF treatment?
I am panicking about the logistics of taking my 2 with us to Greece this July/August when I go for FET.  I am planning to be open about the IVF but only if it works!!  i don't want everyone asking me about it, if I'm pregnant etc etc!
Wondering what to do with the kids (age 12 and 15) while I am having the transfer done.  Partner has to come with me as we both have to see a notary, so I can't leave them with him while I go.  If me and partner go to Greece without them, it means findng someone to have them for a couple of days (and explaining or making up cover story...) plus then paying for an additional family holiday.
I am pretty much stuck with school holidays for travelling as I am a teacher myself so can't just nip off during term time...
Getting very confused and stuck on this!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Check any hotels that may have a kids club with activities or a centre you could leave them for a couple of hours, and they are not babies after all so should be fine in an activity club, or how about dropping them off at the cinema (Athens has a big one with english movies playing) and get them to have a burger whilst there?


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I'll come with you and hang with your kids by the pool while you have your TX!  x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

I've seen a lot of people with children older and younger at serum so I'm sure it would be ok for you to take your children to the clinic (if you're happy for them to know or to tell them a lie about mummy having some treatment but I guess they might worry about that too?) and they could sit and read or use iPads in reception? Not much fun for them but it's doable?

Best of luck with your treatment  

Grey xx


----------



## mogscat (Aug 6, 2014)

Aw thanks everyone for your ideas.  BroodyChick you really made me laugh (you might not offer if you'd met my kids!!!)  In the end it was too complicated, especially as it's my first IVF so I don't know the procedure, locations etc myself.  So we're going to leave them with friends or family and just go for one night by ourselves.  
xx


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Fingers crossed, hope it works xx


----------



## Moma Ali (Aug 5, 2015)

our DS will be 7 and were taking him with us, we will be their 2 weeks and it will be our first ever proper family holiday + we have been told very little time is actually spent in the clinic about 8 hours or so over 9 days and there are local play areas the DS can go to with OH 

we dont plan to tell him anything really we had a MMC in febuary and so glad we didnt tell him, we will when hes older but no use getting his hopes up yet

if im sore or anything well just say I have a tummy ache and thats why the doctor wants to look at me but that might be harder to get away with with older kids


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I think it is the best idea to leave your child with a family or friends. My daughter has a school friend and when I need to go away for a couple of days I just ask her friend's parents to take care.


----------

